# IDE for VBS?



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there any decent IDE for VBS? VS doesn't support it and notepad makes debugging a crap job.


----------



## boogerlad (Jun 11, 2012)

SharpDevelop?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2012)

> SharpDevelop (also styled as #develop) is a free and open source integrated development environment (IDE)[2][3] for the Microsoft .NET,[4] Mono,[5] Gtk#[5] and Glade# platforms,[6] and supports development in C#,[7] Visual Basic .NET,[8][9] Boo, F#,[10] IronPython and IronRuby programming languages.[11]


Not for VBS.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2012)

PrimalScript seems nice, costs $349 though. Can use the trial for now I guess.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2012)

How about vbsedit?
It has a trial version and if you like it the full version is only $59 (cheaper than Primal).

Disclaimer : I never tried it, but some people rave about it on forums (for what that's worth).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe Visual Studio 6?  That's where VB/VBS ended and .NET began.


Edit: Maybe can make any Visual Studio jury rig VBScript: http://krestenm.blogspot.com/2007/12/vbscript-projects-in-visual-studio2.html


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2012)

vbs didn't end until powershell was introduced. But it's not completely replaced. As far as I know VS6 doesn't support VBS either, just VB. Will try vbsedit at work tomorrow. See how that works out, can't be worse than notepad


----------

